# Devils Lake Walleyes



## jonP (Dec 12, 2002)

Not impressed with the size of the fish we've pulled out this week. Hadn't gotten out here as much as I'd like to and it looks like we came at a bad time. Worked deeper water to find them (a couple in the timber), but nothing over 2 pounds.


----------

